# 2007 S-Works SL vs. 2009 S-Works SL2



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
I currently have a 2007 S-works Tarmac SL that I've built up w/ 2k9 Sram Red and 2k10 Sram S60/S80 wheels. My buddy has a 2k9 SL2 frameset, having just picked up and built up his SL3. He has offered it to me at what I feel to be a very fair price for a lightly used SL2. 

I am considering picking up his frame and swapping all of my stuff over. My question is: will I notice a difference with this frame over my current one? I see that the carbon grade is different (10r vs 11r), the SL2 headtube is 170mm compared to the SL at 155mm, and the standover height is 800mm compared to 784mm. Bottom bracket shell looks larger as well. 

Any input would be great! (pics below for reference and gratuitous picture posting) Thanks,


----------



## biobanker (Jun 11, 2009)

Ive never riden the Pro SL, but my buddy has one and he said that when he hopped on the new SL3 (which he ordered), it was a night and day difference to him between that and his SL.

He is unsure if he would notice the difference between the SL3 and an SL2, but he couldnt say forsure because he has not spent much time on an SL2.

I would say do it. You should be grabbing your buddys barely used frames for deep discounts everytime a new one comes out. 

I vote YES, do it. That black SL2 is a sweet looking frame, too.


----------



## fallzboater (Feb 16, 2003)

The tapered steerer/larger lower head bearing may be a significant upgrade, too. You may need a new front derailleur, if your old one is a clamp-on.

Did you never ride his while it was built up? That would've been helpful.


----------



## ksanbon (Jul 19, 2008)

Go for it!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Frame will be here Friday and built next week -- I am going to swap everything from the old bike and sell the old frame. I'll take a gamble on not having ridden it!


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Quick update: Bike is at the shop getting built up -- I had to get a new crankset, the SL2 has an english threaded BB which was not compatible with the old crank. I found a matching Toupe Team saddle on the 'bay, everything should be together tomorrow. Just in time for another foot of snow -- first ride will be on the rollers!


----------

